# Vorziehen



## Korba007

Hallo an alle,

es beschäftigt mich die Frage die sie auf das Verb "vorziehen" bezieht. Und zwar, eine der Verwendungsmöglichkeiten des Verbs ist nach Duden eine Entscheidung, man wählt etwas. Ich führe ein Beispiel an: die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung vor. Ein zweites Beispiel, aus dem Duden: wir sollten eine sicherere Methode vorziehen. Worin unterscheidet sich der Satz von " wir sollten eine sicherere Methode wählen"? In dem Satz " er zog es vor zu schweigen" kapiere ich gleich worum es geht, kann es aber nicht auf die vorangegangenen Sätze übertragen. Könnte mir jemand helfen? 

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo,
mir leuchtet das zweite Beispiel aus dem Duden, das über die sicherere Methode, auch nicht ein.

Ich verwende vorziehen mit dem bestimmten Artikel: es gibt zwei oder mehr Methoden, ich wäge sie ab und ziehe am Ende die sicherere Methode (was immer das sei) vor.
Mit dem unbestimmten Artikel würde ich wählen verwenden: von den zwei oder mehr Methoden erscheint mir keine sicher und deshalb wähle ich am Ende eine andere, sicherere Methode.
Vielleicht hat es hier etwas mit dem Komparativ zu tun?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Kajjo

_vorziehen = to prefer A over B; to select A instead of B because you believe A to be preferable
_
Es hilft Dir, wenn du bei "vorziehen" eine Reihenfolge im Kopf hast: Erst A, dann B, dann C und so weiter. Wenn man etwas vorzieht, dann setzt man es auf die erste Position (oder zumindest auf eine Position weiter vorne als die anderen genannten Optionen). Bei "vorziehen" geht es außerdem um eine Wahl und Entscheidung. Wer etwas vorzieht, trifft damit auch eine Entscheidung.
_
Die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung vor._

Bedeutung: _Die Ärzte entschieden sich für eine Operation, weil sie die Operation für die bessere Wahl hielten.


_


----------



## Korba007

Danke für all die Antworten 

Da kommt mir indem Sinn, es müssen mindestens 2 Dinge zur Wahl stehen um "vorziehen" in diesem Sinn verwenden zu können. Darf man demnach sagen, ich habe 2 Brötchen und weiß nicht welches von Ihnen ich kaufen sollte. Dann komme ich endlich zur Entscheidung (zuerst im Kopf ohne irgendetwas zu sagen) und sage da zieh ich mir das Brötchen vor! Ist das korrekt? Oder eine zweite Situation: mein Freund hält in seinen Händen 2 Becher und fragt mich welchen ich haben mag. Und da sage ich endlich: ich zieh mir den vor den zu in deiner linken Hand hältst. Korrekt? Den Satz " ich hätte sie den anderen Bewerberinnen vorgezogen" stelle
Ich mir so vor dass jemand bedauert eine andere Bewerberin nicht gewählt zu haben (vorgezogen zu haben?) und möchte das ungeschehen machen. Kann das so sein?


----------



## ayuda?

Beispiel:
_Die Ärzte *zogen* eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung *vor*. _
Die Ärzte *bevorzugten* eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung.

Ich nehmen an, dass in dem Fall die eine Formulierung ebenso gut wie die andere gilt . 
Sind sie tatsächlich ebenbürtig, ja?
Oder welche würde man am häufigsten anwenden?


----------



## Alemanita

Korba007 said:


> " ich hätte Sie den anderen Bewerberinnen vorgezogen"


Dieser Satz bedeutet: ich hätte lieber Sie gehabt als die anderen Bewerberinnen (aber eine der anderen hat gewonnen, jemand anderes hat die Entscheidung getroffen, oder ähnliches).



Korba007 said:


> Da kommt mir indem Sinn, es müssen mindestens 2 Dinge zur Wahl stehen um "vorziehen" in diesem Sinn verwenden zu können. Darf man demnach sagen, ich habe 2 Brötchen und weiß nicht welches von Ihnen ich kaufen sollte. Dann komme ich endlich zur Entscheidung (zuerst im Kopf ohne irgendetwas zu sagen) und sage da zieh ich mir das Brötchen vor! Ist das korrekt?


Nein, das ist nicht korrekt.
Ich würde übrigens nie bei der Wahl zwischen zwei praktisch gleichen Dingen (zwei Brötchen) das Wort vorziehen verwenden.
Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Schwarzbrot und Toastbrot habe, ziehe ich Toastbrot vor.
Ich sage oder denke dann: Ich ziehe Toastbrot vor.
Wenn mein Freund zwei Becher mit zwei unterschiedlichen Getränken hat, sage ich ihm: Ich ziehe den Becher mit dem alkoholfreien Getränk vor. (Theoretisch würde ich das sagen, es kommt mir aber doch in der gesprochenen Sprache reichlich bombastisch vor; ich würde eher sagen: Ich möchte lieber den Becher mit dem alkoholfreien Getränk.)


----------



## Alemanita

Korba007 said:


> die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung vor



Jetzt erst fällt mir auf, dass an diesem Satz etwas nicht stimmen kann:
Entweder heißt es:
Die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation einer vorbeugenden Behandlung vor.
Oder es heißt:
Die Ärzte empfahlen (rieten zu) eine(r) Notoperation anstelle einer vorbeugenden Behandlung.

Aber eine Sache anstelle einer anderen Sache vorziehen??


----------



## Korba007

Die zwei Beispiele sind für mich eher Ausdruck Einer bestimmten Vorliebe für etwas. Und wenn du weine Wahl hast zwischen Toastbrot und Schwarzbrot dann ziehst du Schwarzbrot vor, es heißt aber glaub ich dass du eine größere Vorliebe für Schwarzbrot hast. Genauso wie bei den Getränken, du bevorzugst alkoholfreie Getränke und deswegen entscheidest du dich dafür. Aber in dem Beispieö mit der Operation, da liegt keine Vorliebe vor. Die Ärzte haben keine größere Vorliebe für Operationen als für vorbeugende Behandling und deswegen operieren sie. Eine Vorliebe spielt hier ja bestimmt nicht hinein und sondern man bevorzugt etwas vor etwas anderem.


----------



## Alemanita

Die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation einer vorbeugenden Behandlung vor. (Je öfter ich den Satz schreibe, desto absurder wird er mir: eine NOToperation als Alternative zu einer VORBEUGENDEN Behandlung?? Höchstens als Alternative zu einer KONSERVATIVEN Behandlung!)

Allgemein gesprochen könnte man eventuell sagen, wenn man ein bestimmtes Bild von Ärzten hat:
Ärzte ziehen Notoperationen (weil sie damit mehr Geld verdienen) konservativen Behandlungen vor (die länger dauern und weniger einbringen).
Zum Thema "vorziehen anstelle von" siehe oben.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Dann komme ich endlich zur Entscheidung (zuerst im Kopf ohne irgendetwas zu sagen) und sage da zieh ich mir das Brötchen vor! Ist das korrekt? Oder eine zweite Situation: mein Freund hält in seinen Händen 2 Becher und fragt mich welchen ich haben mag. Und da sage ich endlich: ich zieh mir den vor den zu in deiner linken Hand hältst. Korrekt?


Inhaltlich hast du verstanden, aber die Grammatik stimmt leider noch nicht ganz. Es heißt "etwas vorziehen" und nicht "sich etwas vorziehen".

_ Da zieh ich mir das Brötchen vor._
_ Ich ziehe das Brötchen vor._



Korba007 said:


> eher Ausdruck Einer bestimmten Vorliebe für etwas


Beides ist möglich: Vorliebe oder überlegte Entscheidung.


----------



## Korba007

Alemanita said:


> Jetzt erst fällt mir auf, dass an diesem Satz etwas nicht stimmen kann:
> Entweder heißt es:
> Die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation einer vorbeugenden Behandlung vor.
> Oder es heißt:
> Die Ärzte empfahlen (rieten zu) eine(r) Notoperation anstelle einer vorbeugenden Behandlung.
> 
> Aber eine Sache anstelle einer anderen Sache vorziehen??


Könnte sein aber der


Alemanita said:


> Dieser Satz bedeutet: ich hätte lieber Sie gehabt als die anderen Bewerberinnen (aber eine der anderen hat gewonnen, jemand anderes hat die Entscheidung getroffen, oder ähnliches).
> 
> 
> Nein, das ist nicht korrekt.
> Ich würde übrigens nie bei der Wahl zwischen zwei praktisch gleichen Dingen (zwei Brötchen) das Wort vorziehen verwenden.
> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Schwarzbrot und Toastbrot habe, ziehe ich Toastbrot vor.
> Ich sage oder denke dann: Ich ziehe Toastbrot vor.
> Wenn mein Freund zwei Becher mit zwei unterschiedlichen Getränken hat, sage ich ihm: Ich ziehe den Becher mit dem alkoholfreien Getränk vor. (Theoretisch würde ich das sagen, es kommt mir aber doch in der gesprochenen Sprache reichlich bombastisch vor; ich würde eher sagen: Ich möchte lieber den Becher mit dem alkoholfreien Getränk.)



Aber wenn jemand dir 2 Brötchen anbieten würde, und fragte welches du haben willst, würde das glaub ich zu den 2 von dir genannten Beispielen passen. Welches willst du haben(Brötchen)-ich dieses vor. Kann dieses "mir" hier hinzukommen? Denn ohne das würde der Satz eine Größere Vorliebe für etwas ausdrücken und damit die Wahl, dagegen mit "mir"  wird bisschen mir wert auf die Entscheidung selbst gelegt ?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Kann dieses "mir" hier hinzukommen?


Please see #10. The "mir" is wrong and simply impossible here.



Korba007 said:


> Aber jemand dir 2 Brötchen anbieten würde, und fragte welches du haben willst,


Wenn dir jemand zwei quasi identische Brötchen anbietet, dann passt das "vorziehen" ohnehin nicht. Das Beispiel mit Schwarzbrot oder Toast war erheblich besser.


----------



## Korba007

Aus


Kajjo said:


> Please see #10. The "mir" is wrong and simply impossible here.
> 
> 
> Wenn dir jemand zwei quasi identische Brötchen anbietet, dann passt das "vorziehen" ohnehin nicht. Das Beispiel mit Schwarzbrot oder Toast war erheblich besser.





Kajjo said:


> Please see #10. The "mir" is wrong and simply impossible here.
> 
> 
> Wenn dir jemand zwei quasi identische Brötchen anbietet, dann passt das "vorziehen" ohnehin nicht. Das Beispiel mit Schwarzbrot oder Toast war erheblich besser.


 
Aus dem DWDS ,,wenn ich wählen soll, dann ziehe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee entschieden vor". Da wird bestimmt Vorliebe ausgedrückt und im Zusammenhang mit der Vorliebe entscheidet sich jemand für etwas. Aber da das "mir" macht, verstehe ich nicht. 

Aber wenn die Brötchen sogar identisch sind, wenn man sich Für eins entscheiden muss, kann man eine wählen. Nehmen wir an, spielt hier das Unterbewusstsein eine Rolle. Jemand fragt nimm eins davon-sie sind doch identisch-du darfst nur eins nehmen, entscheide dich- ok, da zieh ich dieses links vor. Erdenklich?


----------



## Korba007

Alemanita said:


> Die Ärzte zogen eine Notoperation einer vorbeugenden Behandlung vor. (Je öfter ich den Satz schreibe, desto absurder wird er mir: eine NOToperation als Alternative zu einer VORBEUGENDEN Behandlung?? Höchstens als Alternative zu einer KONSERVATIVEN Behandlung!)
> 
> Allgemein gesprochen könnte man eventuell sagen, wenn man ein bestimmtes Bild von Ärzten hat:
> Ärzte ziehen Notoperationen (weil sie damit mehr Geld verdienen) konservativen Behandlungen vor (die länger dauern und weniger einbringen).
> Zum Thema "vorziehen anstelle von" siehe oben.


us

Genau! Entweder weil sie mehr damit verdienen können oder zum Beispiel weil sie den Patienten retten/durchbringen etc. wollen und die Behandlung kann bei dem Patienten nicht anschlagen?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Aus dem DWDS ,,wenn ich wählen soll, dann ziehe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee entschieden vor".


_ wenn ich wählen soll, dann ziehe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee entschieden vor_

This is grammatically wrong. 

Maybe this phrase is obsolete (very old and not in use anymore)? Do you have a link to where you found this phrase?


----------



## Alemanita

Tatsächlich steht bei DWDS
_wenn ich wählen soll, dann ziehe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee entschieden vor umgangssprachlich_
Unglaublich! Ich halte es für verkehrt, sogar als umgangssprachlich. Aber wer bin ich schon ...


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> _ wenn ich wählen soll, dann ziehe ich mir eine Tasse Kaffee entschieden vor_
> 
> This is grammatically wrong. Maybe obsolete (very old and not in use anymore)?


Wenn ich aber das "mir" wegfallen lasse, ist der Satz korrekt und drückt aus eine Entscheidung, die aus einer bestimmten Vorliebe hervorgeht, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Jemand fragt nimm eins davon-sie sind doch identisch-du darfst nur eins nehmen, entscheide dich- ok, da zieh ich dieses links vor. Erdenklich?


Man kann sicherlich Situationen konstruieren, in denen _vorziehen_ funktioniert, aber so richtig typisch ist die Verwendung in diesen Situationen nicht. 

_ Wenn ihm zwei Dinge angeboten werden, zieht er fast immer das linke vor.
_
Aber dein Beispiel funktioniert leider nicht:

 OK, da zieh ich dieses links vor
 OK, dann nehme ich das linke (Brötchen).

(Noch zwei Anmerkungen: (a) "Erdenklich?" > "Denkbar?"; (b) Bitte verwende korrekte Klein- und Großschreibung in unserem Forum. Gewöhne dir durchgehende Kleinschreibung gar nicht erst an!)


----------



## Alemanita

ayuda? said:


> Beispiel:
> _Die Ärzte *zogen* eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung *vor*. _
> Die Ärzte *bevorzugten* eine Notoperation anstelle von vorbeugender Behandlung.
> 
> Ich nehmen an, dass in dem Fall die eine Formulierung ebenso gut wie die andere gilt .
> Sind sie tatsächlich ebenbürtig, ja?
> Oder welche würde man am häufigsten anwenden?



Ich halte bevorzugen und vorziehen in vielerlei Hinsicht für 'ebenbürtig'. So auch in diesem Fall, 
'eine OP einer Behandlung vorziehen' oder 
'eine OP vor einer Behandlung bevorzugen'.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Tatsächlich steht bei DWDS


DWDS              –                vorziehen

Tatsächlich. Ich habe das Beispiel jetzt auch gefunden. Die Kennzeichnung "umgangssprachlich" ist meines Erachtens hier fehl am Platze. Das ist einfach falsch und allenfalls dialektal irgendwo üblich.

An den Fragesteller: Ignoriere das Beispiel. Es ist irreführend. Merke dir für die Zukunft, dass als "umgangssprachlich" gekennzeichnete Beispiele möglicherweise falsch sind.



Alemanita said:


> Unglaublich! Ich halte es für verkehrt,


Ja, das ist im zeitgenössischem Deutsch einfach ein Fehler.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Link?! Ich kann den falschen Satz nicht finden.


Seht unter Punkt 4, ... 4 weitere Beispiele.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Man kann sicherlich Situationen konstruieren, in denen _vorziehen_ funktioniert, aber so richtig typisch ist die Verwendung in diesen Situationen nicht.
> 
> _ Wenn ihm zwei Dinge angeboten werden, zieht er fast immer das linke vor.
> _
> Aber dein Beispiel funktioniert leider nicht:
> 
> OK, da zieh ich dieses links vor
> OK, dann nehme ich das linke (Brötchen).
> 
> (Noch zwei Anmerkungen: (a) "Erdenklich?" > "Denkbar?"; (b) Bitte verwende korrekte Klein- und Großschreibung in unserem Forum. Gewöhne dir durchgehende Kleinschreibung gar nicht erst an!)



Ok, dann ziehe ich das linke Brötchen vor- warum falsch? Nehmen wir an, dass linke Brötchen gefällt mir besser als das rechte und aufgrund dessen fällt die Entscheidung? Deswegen Zusammenfassung-1. Vorliebe für etwas/etwas gefällt mir besser-->Entscheidung. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Ok, dann ziehe ich das linke Brötchen vor


_ Ok, dann ziehe ich das linke Brötchen vor._

Das ist richtig. Aber diesen Satz würde man im direkten Gespräch mit demjenigen, der einem das Angebot macht, nicht verwenden. Das ist einfach nicht idiomatisch.


----------



## Korba007

Wenn du am Bahnhof in anderthalb Stunden ankommen willst, musst du den kürzeren Weg durch die Stadt vorziehen. Geht das?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Wenn du am Bahnhof in anderthalb Stunden ankommen willst, musst du den kürzeren Weg durch die Stadt vorziehen.


Wenig idiomatisch und "vorziehen" ist unpassend verwendet. Man muss den kürzeren Weg durch die Stadt _nehmen_.


----------



## Korba007

Ich wäge zwei Methoden ab und ziehe die sicherere Methode vor-Entscheidung, man könnte auch sagen ich nehmen die sicherere Methode oder wähle sie. 


Wenn ich wählen soll, da ziehe sich Tee vor-einfach Vorliebe, man könnte auch sagen ich bevorzuge Tee, wobei bei bevorzugen keine Rede von Entscheidung ist.


----------

